# LF 250 WATT mh BALAST/ 65 WATT 4 straight prong freshwater bulbs



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

or if anyone knows where to get the best pricing


----------



## maya (Apr 25, 2010)

J and L has as far as I know the best pricing for MH and I believe they have free shipping on orders over $100


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent. I've got 55/65 watt bulbs for $15 each. Brand new


----------

